# Anyone got a discount code for Volt lighting?



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

So after months away from anything house related i have finally had a chance to focus on working on my new home. One of the first things I want to tackle is outdoor lighting. I have a plan together for what i need and more or less how i am going to run it. Buying it all through Volt but seeing as its just over 2k i was hoping someone had a coupon code that would work. Buying 12 spotlights 8 downlights 6 deck lights 7 pathway lights several of those connector hubs and wiring plus the tools ware recommended in his thread. Not sure on the transformer. Need a 300w one and i could buy one of Volts but they seem kinda plain. In my fathers house we had installed the luxor transformer and it had wifi and a good app that allowed me to turn things on by zones, change dimming settings, control them via alexa etc. But its obviously alot more then the plain volt so that is still up in the air. Anyways what you guys got?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I asked the rep - they don't do that apparently.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Jimefam I think "BACK2VOLT" is/was good for 10% on a $500 purchase.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> @Jimefam I think "BACK2VOLT" is/was good for 10% on a $500 purchase.


I saw that one on your thread and tried it but said it was invalid. Will hopefully find one in the next couple days if not will order them thursday as id like to start on it this saturday.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

I take that back. Not sure if it was because i didnt do it in all caps last time or what i messed up but i tried it again and it worked. Huge thanks @ware you just saved me $202!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> I take that back. Not sure if it was because i didnt do it in all caps last time or what i messed up but i tried it again and it worked. Huge thanks @ware you just saved me $202!


Good to hear! :thumbup:


----------

